
Studies Show That Services Like Uber and Lyft Worsen Traffic - prostoalex
https://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a18713376/uber-and-lyft-worsen-traffic/
======
tylerhou
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16462374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16462374)

The article body is (almost) exactly the same.

